# Spice grinder



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 7, 2016)

I have been wanting a spice grinder for a while. This one is a coffee grinder but does the same thing. The grinding cup comes off for easy cleaning. To test is out I ground up a nutmeg seed. Worked great. 

Purchased off Amazon. Has good reviews and is the number one grinder sold. 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2016


----------



## alelover (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice, Case. I got a Cuisinart version. 2 actually. One for coffee, one for spices. Surprised you never had one before.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice Q toy addition Case !  Thumbs Up


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks nice. As much as you cook I too am surprised this is a first purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I have had a cheapy my MIL was not using for 27 years and a Cuisinart unit for 5, easier to clean with removable cups...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah I've made do with mortar and pestle all these years!


----------



## jted (Mar 8, 2016)

You, will be happy with your EPICA grinder. Mine does double duty on spices and coffee. The removable cup is great..  Jted


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2016)

Great score Case!

We have a couple of them, had them for years, they last a lifetime.

The burr grinder is the best one.

Al


----------



## mummel (Mar 8, 2016)

I bought the KRUPS for $17.  Works great and a good brand so hopefully it lasts.













81OJ6qwKxyL._SL1500_.jpg



__ mummel
__ Mar 8, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2016)

I'll give it an official test this weekend. Picked up 20 pounds of boneless pork butt so I'm going to need some spices!


----------



## Jamesbrowny (Apr 2, 2018)

I take the SecuraE spice grinder for a long while, which has a big capacity with 2 grinding cups and great motor for heat protection.


----------

